# zfs error



## wonslung (Sep 19, 2009)

i was checking my zpool today and noticed this:

```
errors: 1 data errors, use '-v' for a list
```


so i did a zpool status -v and got this:


```
errors: Permanent errors have been detected in the following files:

        wonspool/store/Video:<0x1a2e>
```


the thing is, i don't have a file with that name.. how do i find/fix/delete this error?


----------



## deepdish (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds like that file cannot be recovered. Not sure how to read " Video:<0x1a2e>" as a file (may the DIR is irrecoverable? Not sure how that would happen).

Regardless, try performing a ' scrub ' on the ZFS partition and see what the results are. I am not sure what results to expect from this.

What version of FreeBSD are you using?
Can you describe your NAS/storage to us as well (hardware configuration, size, etc)?


----------



## wonslung (Sep 21, 2009)

It's FreeBSD 7.2-stable from a few months ago.  It has the newer v13 ZFS.

My main os is installed to a gmirror compact flash card pair.

/var and /usr/local and /usr/jails and /usr/home have all been moved to the zpool which is made up of 3 raidz vdevs, 4 1tb hard drives each.


I've noticed no problems at all, this is the first warning i've gotten...i DO have the autosnapshot tool from ports installed.

I run 7 ZFS based jails and everythng important runs from inside a jail.

I will try the scrub


----------



## wonslung (Sep 24, 2009)

this is weird, i did a scrub, it didn't find any errors but now the error is gone...so i guess everything is ok...


----------

